
Can You Really Be Addicted to Video Games? - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/22/magazine/can-you-really-be-addicted-to-video-games.html
======
markus_zhang
From my experience, being addicted to sth usually means that one needs to
escape certain part of life that he/she needs to deal with.

